# Meet Ninja



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Not technically a fish but he is aquatic ...


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

cute! What type of frog is he?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

He is an African clawed frog


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Oooh ok! Does he have the tank all to himself?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

yes he does, I am actually upgrading him soon. He is only 1 1/2 inches right now lol. I can hardly ever even find him in his tank.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

lol still so cute! How big is the tank he's in?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

He is in a 5 gallon ... Finn's tank actually ... Finn is in a bin for now hoping that helps with his stress.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope Finn gets better! Ninja must love having the 5 gallon all to himself xD Is his upgrade gonna be even bigger??


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah he will have a 10 gallon and eventually a 20 long but he will grow 4-6 inches. 

Have you seen my Natsu? You would probably like him.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Nope I haven't, please show me Natsu xD

And wow. Where did you get Ninja?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=141473

I got Ninja at the local pet store  He was the most active, But man he is SO shy. Hopefully he comes around


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool! I have only ever seen the albino ACF


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Our LPS had both and I liked the natural much better than the albino.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Upgrade for Ninja


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww he's so cute!!! I can't wait to see him grow and more pictures! :-D


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I hope he comes around ... Right now I may as well stare at an empty tank ...


----------

